

Half-Life 2 fan movie: Freeman's Days - goodguydoe
http://en.freemansdays.ru/
Now available first episode! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prkxiQsbu3M<p>But it contains only English subtitles.
======
ihuman
Direct link to the YouTube video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prkxiQsbu3M>

